# bashguard questions



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i have a 2002 specialized p.3 with a single speed in the front and i want to put a bashguard on it. I was wondering what type i would need and how it mounts. the bike has a 4 arm crank that has a 104mm crank bolt circle diameter. It needs a new sprocket anyways becasue the current one is bent. oh and it does have truvativ chain rollers on it so i dont know if those make a difference either.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

you just remove the 4 bolts that hold the middle chainring to the cranks and sandwich the bash in there. well kind of like that anyway. you need a 4 bolt bash guard i have a truvative hussefelt one that id be willing to sell. pm if you want it


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

ok thanks that's waht i was thinking, but i didn't want to buy one and have it not work


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It's a truvativ, it will work.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

E.13 are the best bashguards. Especially if you got it on a SS bike which may be used for street or skatepark.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

well i dont have my p.3 set up as a single speed but the e.13 supercharger looks good 









I would get the 40 tooth size then, eh?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you have a 32t chainring, I don't think a 40t is neccesary. Get whatever is big enough to cover your chainring without going overboard.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i have a 40 tooth chainring


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow, big chainring. Yeah, get the 40t then.

Out of curiosity? Why the monstrous chainring? And what ratio are you running? You can probably achieve the same ratio with a smaller chainring and cog. You'll gain some ground clearance and drop some weight.


----------



## P1man151 (Jun 21, 2006)

i have the e.13 on my P1.....go out and get it. Its worth the money


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i just got the bike on ebay and that's how it came stock. it's has a 9 speed cog in the back and i probably could get a smaller one since i barley use the higher gears anyways and i need a new chainring, anyone got a good one?


----------



## dachy (May 19, 2006)

I don't want to make a new thread cause it hink i can get my answer here...

i have a Voodoo bizango, it's not exactly a trials/urban bike but i want to put a bashguard on it. it's a 24 speed. the biggest chain ring is a 104mm 40t. is there anything they make like this for my application?










i'm looking for that saw blade pattern around the edge. thanks!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> It's a truvativ, it will work.


not necessarily... 
punkmountainbiker, you say you are using a TruVativ roller/Boxguide? That will only work with a specific bashguard, unless you have a fairly massive amount of spacers for mounting a regular one (which puts it waay too far out towards your leg and awkward). A regular bash (such as e.13, mrp, blackspire, etc) will not clear the top "box guide" and will cause clearance problems (unless you customize it and cut the outer section of the "box" off...) I've got one on my turner rail, but just think of it as the early e.13 lg-1. 

dachy, I had a salsa chainring guard (not the pictured trials guard) on my xc bike that cleared a 44t triple ring, but it is rather thin. It will save you from some log slides or from breaking teeth, but NO bashing or grinding. I'm not sure if they make one just for a 40 specifically, but plenty of companies do (40 used to be pretty much a DH standard...)

and damn, 40t on the front of you street/dj bike, wow.... you REALLY should downsize that, but you're preference. I remember when I used to run a 44t s&m ring on my bmx bike.... oh man, who the heck engineered this stuff back in the day?


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i know that im going to downsize, but to what i dont know does anyone have any sugestions? I was thinking around a 32 tooth as for the guide, i dont have a box guide, mine has an adjustabel roller on the top and another adjustable one on the bottom, it looks like this, that might even be it


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

*punkmountainbiker*

I had that chainguide. i got rid of it though as it was noisy and wouldn't work properly with a truvativ bash guard. i think its only designed for 36 and bigger chainrings to so it may not work with a 32.
i personaly would say get a new chain guide. ive now got the dmr elite speed guide but you cant use that with a bash guard either. if you definitly want a bash guard get a e13. i would have but in the uk the are quite expensive.

and while we're talking about chainrings, can a 32t bolt straight on to replace a 36t on TruVativ Hussefelt DH cranks?


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i dont really like that chainguide either becaseu like you said it makes a lot of noise and because there are come clearance issuses with the tire and the top roller arm. I was looking at the e.13 32 special and that looks pretty nice, but another question, how does that guide mount, the one i have right now it just on the frame or bottome bracket and 2 screws tighten it up onto the frame, you can see them in the pic. I am guessing to take that one off and put a new one on i would have to take the crank arm off, but dont you need a special tool for that?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the e.13 super street guide, 26t with a sram road casette, works flawlessly, it's very small so I don't get any clearance issues. If you need me to, I'll go and take some pics, the bike is in the room next to me.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

*punkmountainbiker*

the truvativ one you have now is mounted between the bb and your frame. the e13 in the picture you posted is iscg. have a look at your frame to see if you have the mounting holes. if i dont make any sense, this should help. go down to where it says Frame compatibility. 
You will need to take off the cranks arms and remove the bb. im sure your lbs could fit it, and it would proberbly be cheaper than buying all the tools.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

if you don't have the ISCG mounts on your frame, you will probably need to buy an e-type bottom bracket.

take a look at the SMT (simple minds tech) chainguides, looks really quality and stout, and genius how they place the "bash" part more centered on the bike instead of way outside... but, for most of them you will need a full seat tube to mount. I contacted them about possibly making a custom one for my turner rail (which doesn't have a seat tube), but never got a reply.... ?


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i dont have the ISCG mounts on my frame


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> i dont have the ISCG mounts on my frame


go single speed and be happy about it. :thumbsup:

just kidding, there are ways around that, you can pick up an ISCG adapter from e.13 or MRP for around a 10spot. (you can easily check them out at universalcyclesdotcom). yeah, the 02 p series must have been before the big move to ISCG.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

so how does that if tightly on the frame/bb , i dont see how it clamps on


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

those adapters don't exactly clamp on. They mount with your bottom bracket, under the screw-in cup. 

looks like your situation may be adding up in cost and complication... I still recommend you go Singlespeed. this way, you can sell off all of your left over drivetrain parts on ebay or classifieds, and probably make money on top of the small cost to go SS. but that is just my suggestion, take it as advice or propaganda, either way, your choice.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

have a look through this: SRS instructions (0.6mb pdf file)


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i am starting to think that it would be easier and a lot cheper for me to just get a 36 tooth spocket and a bash guard. That way i dont need to get a new guide and whatever else i would need to mount it. but thanks for your help everyone


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

My STS works like a charmsky, but after cracking 3 (2 were properly torqued) Superchargers, I've gone back to metal...


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

what kind of metal one do you recomend?


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

I abused the hell out of a Race Face that gave me no problems, and have a new (little beefier) Shimano one now that hasn't been ridden much, but I think either would do ya just fine.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i think that im going to get an race face 36t bash guard and either a 36 t chian ring, and brand sugestions?


----------



## shagvirus (Apr 10, 2006)

here is my problem. my sprocket bolts are riveted in so i cannot put on a bashguard?

ideas?


----------

